# English Teaching Question!!!



## ash123 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there,

I am a Mexican/American looking for an English teaching job in Portugal. I'm looking for any information or suggestions on schools and how to apply. (online? in person?) I appreciate any info.

Thanks,
Ashley


----------



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Ashley,

Do you have to be working in Portugal? The reason I ask is that I am also an English teacher and apart from private work, I think it's really difficult to find work here in comparison to other Southern European countries such as Spain and Italy.
tefl dot com is a good site to try searching and you could always send your CV/Resume into schools on the off chance they may be searching, but to be honest I don't think it's the best country for looking for work.. of any kind at the moment, and surprisingly even ESL/EFL teaching, which usually rides many a financial storm.

Sorry to be the carrier of not such great news. Maybe someone else can offer you more positive feedback. I've been teaching General and now Business English since '97 and this is the first country I've been in where I can't see any work advertised, and no schools reply to my enquiries for work!

Best of luck though - maybe you'll be luckier than me!


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Have sent you a PM - good luck!


----------



## ash123 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Emmi, Have you worked in Italy or Spain before? I would really like to live in Portugal while I am applying for citizenship there. But if I lived somewhere else in Europe, it would be Italy or Spain. After searching for English teaching jobs in Portugal and Spain for the last week or so, I don't think I will be able to get a decent job teaching English with my credentials or lack there of. So I might have to wait until I have Portuguese citizenship  I'm actually a photographer but to get good photo jobs you usually need connections. Anyway, thanks for the info.

Ciao!
Ashley



Emmis said:


> Hi Ashley,
> 
> Do you have to be working in Portugal? The reason I ask is that I am also an English teacher and apart from private work, I think it's really difficult to find work here in comparison to other Southern European countries such as Spain and Italy.
> tefl dot com is a good site to try searching and you could always send your CV/Resume into schools on the off chance they may be searching, but to be honest I don't think it's the best country for looking for work.. of any kind at the moment, and surprisingly even ESL/EFL teaching, which usually rides many a financial storm.
> ...


----------



## snoringunicorn (Sep 16, 2011)

A TEFL/ESL teacher friend of mine has just left portugal to go home to England, says his work has just dried up and he can't find enough work to pay the bills. It really isn't the best time to be looking for work over here.

julie


----------

